# Downloading app that's not available in your country and/or your device



## 5h1v4u (Jun 6, 2013)

You need a rooted device. There are few applications that do not need root, but I do not know about them.

And I am not responsible for any damage caused to your device.

Not available for country

I was told there are so many ways but none of them are working now due to some restrictions by Google and I am able to download the applications that are not meant to my country (India) and that are not meant to my device.

In order to do that, we need a VPN application which makes the servers think that you are browsing from the allowed country. But that's not it. You should also have a Google account that's created in that country. So if you want to download an application that is only available for USA, you should have the Gmail account created in USA (in our case, USA servers).

There are so many VPN applications availabe on the store as well as from unknown sources to download.
I have tried VPN One Click, Hideman VPN, and DroidVPN personally and liked all of them. I was not really sure that these are well trusted, I will leave about them to you so you better check the review before you download them.

Basically, we are here trying to bypass your service providers IP address and make the online services (websites or play store) look like you are connected from a different country. So download your choice of VPN application and install it. In our example, let us think we are downloading an application that is meant for USA. Once the VPN is installed, set it to access through USA servers.

Now open a web browser and check yourself that you are directed to the USA based websites when search for something. Once that's done, create a dummy Gmail account. Once created, open Play Store, tap on settings > Accounts > Add Account. Now add the dummy account to your Android device. Make sure the Play Store shows both the accounts. It doesn't matter which was set to default, you can always change it. After you have added it, the apps will be downloaded/synced. You don't need to sync all your device data to this dummy account.

Now we have to delete all the data of the Play Store. Go to Settings of your device > Apps/Applications. Search for Play Store and tap on "Clear Cache" and "Clear Data" then Force Stop the app.

Now Re-Open the Play Store and you should be asked to accept the Terms of Services (make sure the VPN is still running and account of Play Store should be set to the dummy Gmail account). You should be placed in the USA based Play Store. Now you can search for the app and download it.

Not available for device

This will be helpful if you want to download an app that's not available for your device but you want to try it.

There are again so many apps that makes masks Play Store service. Out of which I have used is called one that's called Market Helper.

Download and install this app to your device. Open it and choose the type of device you want to make your device look like. In this case, we again are trying to download a Galaxy S3 supported app on non supported device. So select the type of your device as Phone and the phone as Samsung Galaxy S3. Set the Operator to USA and AT&T or anything else. Once all set, tap on Activate. Now go to Play Store and search for the application that's not available for your device.

Note : If you are trying to download an application that's not available in your country and also for your device, you need to setup both of the above instructions.
If you are having difficulty after trying everything, unlink your Credit Card details from your Google Account. You will have to log into Google Wallet to remove it.


----------



## andronado (Dec 6, 2013)

*Cannot connect google servers*

Hi,
When i try to add new account it returns an error:
"Couldn't sign in"
"There was a problem communicating with Google servers.

Try again later"

Any idea? I used Hideman VPN.

Edit: 
I was getting this error after typing password and next.
I don't know if it has any effect but turned off my phone, removed sim card
connected via VPN again, just entered google play with existing account and it asked a prompt from me for terms of usage. Accepted and searched for the application i tried to install which was not avalible for my country. (It should be actually but wasn't able to install after i rooted and installed PAC ROM 4.3.1)
Thanks again!


----------



## diamond_4g64 (Feb 7, 2015)

I want to install a game that is only available for philipines but these vpn blockers dont have a pinoy ip. Is there a solution to this?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ange1us (Apr 19, 2015)

Many Thanks,,

Finally I can download ifruit from rockstar games

:good::good::good:


----------



## DennisEt (Jun 10, 2015)

diamond_4g64 said:


> I want to install a game that is only available for philipines but these vpn blockers dont have a pinoy ip. Is there a solution to this?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try two apk downloader i like best, evizo apk downloader(download chrome extension first) or APKPURE.COM online apk downloader(search your game and sideload on your phone)


----------



## GioKupreishvili (Dec 27, 2015)

Hello Can Anyone Help Me, I Download Psiphon And I Have Two Account. Primary Account Not Working And Is Still Same When I Use Psiphon And Secondery Have A USA Market. I Unlink Credit Card And Home Address In Primary Account But Still Not Working have Anyone This Problem?


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 27, 2015)

GioKupreishvili said:


> Hello Can Anyone Help Me, I Download Psiphon And I Have Two Account. Primary Account Not Working And Is Still Same When I Use Psiphon And Secondery Have A USA Market. I Unlink Credit Card And Home Address In Primary Account But Still Not Working have Anyone This Problem?

Click to collapse



have a look here https://www.apkmirror.com/
lets you dl apps directly, then install them.


----------



## Lana30 (Mar 14, 2016)

andronado said:


> Hi,
> When i try to add new account it returns an error:
> "Couldn't sign in"
> "There was a problem communicating with Google servers.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,
 Is this app really safe to use? It won´t steal data or hurt my phone, right? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jhonwright56 (May 19, 2016)

You can do this job by using *Rocket VPN* which is free and safe to use.


----------



## thallwright (Jan 9, 2017)

*Updating google play country*

Ok so I contacted google today as I was trying to download an app that was restricted in the previous country I was in.
I had previously tried using vpns etc with no luck (LG G3) 
Since this is my first post I am not permitted to post links yet, so add https:// to the start of each url

Below is their troubleshooting guide to fixing the issue,  I'm assuming that putting in any country you like would allow you to access that countries store.

The content available in Google Play varies by country, and we use your home address in your Google payments service account to help determine which version of Google Play you see.

If you're having issues viewing your country's version of Google Play, please try the following troubleshooting steps (ideally using a browser on a desktop or laptop computer, but on a mobile device will work also):

1. Sign into payments.google.com and click the Settings icon on the left.
2.Click Edit next to the "Name and Address" and update the address (please note this is different from the "Address book" which holds shipping addresses).
3. Open the Google Play website and navigate to any paid item available for download at play.google.com/store/apps.
4. Click to begin a download until you reach the 'Accept and buy' screen (no need to complete the purchase).
5. Close Google Play and clear your browser cache if you're on a desktop or laptop computer.
6. Clear the cache and data of the Google Play Store, Google Play services, and Download Manager.
7. Wait 30 minutes.
8. Re-open Google Play. You should now see content that matches the country in your home address.

If these steps don't resolve your issue, you can also try purchasing a paid app and refunding it within the 2-hour return window in place of Step 4 above; however, returns like this can only be done in the Play Store app at this time. 

 If the country for your Google Play account still hasn't updated, please remove and re-add your Google account from your device.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Mar 15, 2017)

There's a member who did Develop an APKMirror app here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3450564

Just an FYI... 


Sent on my Communicator [SCH-I535] from the Bridge of the U.S.S. Enterprise...

**IF I WAS HELPFUL IN ANY WAY THEN**
**PLZ THANK ME WITH A THUMBS UP!**


----------

